# My ram died



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2008)

A stick of my 1200MHz Trascend axeram just died on me. Thank god Newegg is so easy to deal with. My rma was approved instantly. Threw my Crucial back in for the moment, so not a big deal. Just wanted to share.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

Anything I need to be aware of?  I'm always running mine at 1200mhz and just under 2.2v's @ 5-5-15.  It's unbelievable how cool these things run.  I wish you the timeliest RMA possible.You're on the east coast and they come out of NJ so it won't be too long.  I always have to wait the longest for RMA's.


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats not fun, but at least newegg is always easy to deal with, hope you get them back in there


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Anything I need to be aware of?  I'm always running mine at 1200mhz and just under 2.2v's @ 5-5-15.  It's unbelievable how cool these things run.  I wish you the timeliest RMA possible.



Nah. Just a defective stick. I've been having weird app crashes lately, and thought it was because of my cpu OC, as more vcore seemed to help. Must've just been a coincidence. But anyway, I downclocked to 2.6GHz, and set my ram to run at 960 5-5-5-15 to run Specviewperf 10, as a direct comparison to AthlonX2's Phenom. Bench kept crashing. Threw in my memtest iso, and the bad stick errors in less than a second. lol. Other stick was 100% fine for a whole loop.

And thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah. Just a defective stick. I've been having weird app crashes lately, and thought it was because of my cpu OC, as more vcore seemed to help. Must've just been a coincidence. But anyway, I downclocked to 2.6GHz, and set my ram to run at 960 5-5-5-15 to run Specviewperf 10, as a direct comparison to AthlonX2's Phenom. Bench kept crashing. Threw in my memtest iso, and the bad stick errors in less than a second. lol. Other stick was 100% fine for a whole loop.
> 
> And thanks for the best wishes.



Same here, remember when I fryed my RAM at 2.5 volts, I though it was my OC that was giving me all the BSOD's, turned out to be the RAM. Newegg is really easy with RMA's, thats one of the best things about them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh I love newegg.. I thought I sent in my rma (well had my uncle send it out) and a month later when I had to send out the mobo, they still took the ram rma.... I was so thankful! Turned out that the brand I was rmaing was out of stock, So I was able to TRY and get the transends... But I'm happy with my Crucial's! 
Newegg FTW! 
BTW wile e, it just proves my point. Your Neweggs whore!


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

You never let go do you? You can see what you could of had in the case gallery.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> You never let go do you?



Heck no! that was the funnest thing! Now, whats the odds of a person in our forum buying the SAME product at the SAME time? And on top of that it was "stolen" from my shopping cart! Its just plain unheard of! So you'll all ways be in my thoughts when I oder... I guess thats why I order my last set right when I got to work on pay day... 5am! You have to sleep sometime!


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> A stick of my 1200MHz Trascend axeram just died on me. Thank god Newegg is so easy to deal with. My rma was approved instantly. Threw my Crucial back in for the moment, so not a big deal. Just wanted to share.




How long have you had your kit? I've had mine for a month and a half at 1150 5-5-5-15 2.2 vdimm. Mine crank. Were you actively cooling them?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> How long have you had your kit? I've had mine for a month and a half at 1150 5-5-5-15 2.2 vdimm. Mine crank. Were you actively cooling them?



Had them for almost 2 months. Ran them daily at rated specs, ran them to 1400Mhz once on 2.34V, just to see how high they would go. And ran them at 1290, stock timings and volts for probably about 15 3Dmark06 runs. Haven't had them over 1200Mhz in about 3 weeks. They just started acting up maybe a week ago. And yeah, they are actively cooled.


----------



## largon (Feb 22, 2008)

Micron D9GMH dying? 
But ... that must be, like, _impossible_!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never killed a stick of ram before.................


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have never killed a stick of ram before.................



Nope. It's something like 6 or 8, right? lol


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope. It's something like 6 or 8, right? lol



at least u didnt void their rma(that shirt at thinkgeek fits you, you void alot of warrs  )

i love my 4gb of axeram 800, im at 969 atm 5-5-5-15, trfc 75ns, async 7ns good stuff 

said it b4 and say it again, axeram rocks, even if u had a stick die, you know, "shit happens" and in my case, well if a stick dies, i gotta rma a kit, so what, i got a spair kit, tho i been told transend will rma 1 stick at a time if they got the ram you bought in stock


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

You keeping your chipset cold wiliE?

I have a new theory that the memory controller fries DDR2 when not properly cooled.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 22, 2008)

*is glad he dosnt have intel, to many things can go wrong*  lol  honestly, i have seen so many intel users complaing over the time c2 has been out, that it makes me laugh, my god, how can you stand it, chipsets/boards that fry ram, or that have to use converters/adapter chips to run ddr2 because the chipset itself is designed for ddr3 and nobody in their right mind is gonna pay that price for ddr3.

*hugs is "slow" but very stable amd rig*


----------



## largon (Feb 22, 2008)

*ChillyMyst*,
What converter/adapter chips are you talking about? 
And what are these "chipsets/boards that fry RAM"? Besides, X38 is the only LGA775 chipset out yet that supports DDR3 - but it also supports DDR2.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 22, 2008)

from what i was reading the x38 uses a converter chip to support ddr2 because internaly the chip only acctualy support ddr3.

as to killing ram, evga 680i boards, go back a bit, you will see TONS of reports of them killing ram,


----------



## largon (Feb 23, 2008)

X38 has native DDR2/3 support, no external converters are needed. 

And for some reason 680i _only_ kills ram that is overvolted ~30% and up... Even D9 dies at such voltage.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You keeping your chipset cold wiliE?
> 
> I have a new theory that the memory controller fries DDR2 when not properly cooled.



Yeah. My Spot Cool is blowing on both it, and the ram.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

/me takes away WileE's aXeRam 1200, its gooo good for you, u void to many warrs and break to many parts.....poor poor 6000+  if u didnt want it that baddly, you could have given it to me!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> /me takes away WileE's aXeRam 1200, its gooo good for you, u void to many warrs and break to many parts.....poor poor 6000+  if u didnt want it that baddly, you could have given it to me!!!!



Hey, breaking parts gives me a reason to grovel to the woman for upgrades.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

Wile E, what kind of voltage/timings can/should I use @ 1066 for these things?  Transcends site is down.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

2.1v 5-5-5-15 or, you could try for 4-4-4-12 2.2V, and see if it happens.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

*waits for next post that WileE killed the rest of his ram*


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2008)

Another casualty in the hands of Wile E. 

That's nice though, an overclocker's got to be fearless.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been running @ DDR2 1200 2.2v 5 5-5 15 since I got them with no problems and they are extremely cool.  This thread makes me want to back down a little anyways.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've been running @ DDR2 1200 2.2v 5 5-5 15 since I got them with no problems and they are extremely cool.  This thread makes me want to back down a little anyways.



nah, I think it was really just a defective stick. I didn't even push these as hard as my Ballistix. I've run 2.45V thru my Ballistix to get a bench out of them, and ran them 24/7 for 9 months @ 2.3V 1000MHz 4-4-4-12. I never went above 2.34V with these Transcends, which are also D9, so my money is on defect.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

naaa i blame the curse of WileE for it, your just to hard on hardware.......


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> naaa i blame the curse of WileE for it, your just to hard on hardware.......


Normally, yeah. But I was gentle with this ram. lol.


----------



## JasonDTM (Feb 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> nah, I think it was really just a defective stick. I didn't even push these as hard as my Ballistix. I've run 2.45V thru my Ballistix to get a bench out of them, and ran them 24/7 for 9 months @ 2.3V 1000MHz 4-4-4-12. I never went above 2.34V with these Transcends, which are also D9, so my money is on defect.



No man, thats just Micron D9 DDR2 for ya, they're somewhat brittle IC's.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

JasonDTM said:


> No man, thats just Micron D9 DDR2 for ya, they're somewhat brittle IC's.



Honestly, these are the only D9s I've managed to kill. (And that's pretty amazing if you look at my track record. I kill everything.  )


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

note his siggy, hes very good at killing hardware, and voiding warrintys


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

Also note his avatar... Those eyes and the girl that has them, just kills anyone without thought... Very true to your ways wile e


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

ColdStorm not quite, theres on person she dosnt kill, and wont kill, if you have acctualy watched the whole seirse  *needs a good copy of elfenlied*


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

That's what she said.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> ColdStorm not quite, theres on person she dosnt kill, and wont kill, if you have acctualy watched the whole seirse  *needs a good copy of elfenlied*



oh i know there is one! Im just stating shes a killer...

@damulta


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, ill take the chix from elfenlied, they are less scary then some i have ended up dating around here


----------



## Pandaz3 (Feb 23, 2008)

About two years ago I had my UL8 inexplicably shutdown.. I had a Ram failure, but I believe that the transistor on the Motherboard that controls ram voltage failed One stick of Ram was dead and one Memory slot on the board too.  I could not get anther 512 stick of the Great Super Talent single sided ram so I had to accept a set of double sided.  (Works Fine) and I had to RMA the Motherboard, but all is well with that machine since.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

so what do you plan to kill next wileE? im waiting for the explosion!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You keeping your chipset cold wiliE?
> 
> I have a new theory that the memory controller fries DDR2 when not properly cooled.



tell me more of this theory...iv had problems ocing since i got my 4GB kit...and my NB is at like 60ºC all the time perhaps its my nb?


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

*Solaris17*,
Chipsets on a Hammer platform has no effect whatsoever on RAM OC or otherwise. *DaMulta* was talking about *Wile E*'s Intel board which ofcourse has an MCH in NB.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> so what do you plan to kill next wileE? im waiting for the explosion!



i wana see him come out of his next bonehead mod looking like a fireman or coal miner, covered in black soot!!!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> so what do you plan to kill next wileE? im waiting for the explosion!



I already killed 2 8800GT 1GB Palits cards in the past month, just haven't said anything. lol. As soon as my 100Kohm trimpots get here, there may be a 3rd casualty.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually he's more apt for the user name Chipzilla. Have chips, will die.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, true, hey WileE why dont you buy everything from acme?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> lol, true, hey WileE why dont you buy everything from acme?



I do. What do you think the problem is? lol


----------



## hat (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> *Solaris17*,
> Chipsets on a Hammer platform has no effect whatsoever on RAM OC or otherwise. *DaMulta* was talking about *Wile E*'s Intel board which ofcourse has an MCH in NB.



So when you increace vMCH in the BIOS on Intel boards you're increacing voltage to the memory controller and not really the northbridge? :/


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_Corporation


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> *ChillyMyst*,
> What converter/adapter chips are you talking about?
> And what are these "chipsets/boards that fry RAM"? Besides, X38 is the only LGA775 chipset out yet that supports DDR3 - but it also supports DDR2.



P35 boards support DDR3....well some do, like the Gigabyte GA P35T-DS3P and the Asus P5K3 Deluxe


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> lol, true, hey WileE why dont you buy everything from acme?



I bet him and the coyote have a 40% off account because of everything! 
Wile e, If I could only get a hold of the stuff that you blow up!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I bet him and the coyote have a 40% off account because of everything!
> Wile e, If I could only get a hold of the stuff that you blow up!



You could've, if somebody hadn't bought them from under you.


----------



## largon (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tatty_One*,
Ah, true that. 




hat said:


> So when you increace vMCH in the BIOS on Intel boards you're increacing voltage to the memory controller and not really the northbridge? :/


It seems I used a bit wrong term earlier as "MCH" is the name that Intel calls all it's northbridge chips. Thus I meant to say MC (memory controller), not MCH. MCH = memory controller hub = memory controller + PCIe controller. 

But anyways, I would imagine the whole northbride chip is fed from one single power plane, so vMCH affects the whole NB, including the RAM and PCIe ctrls.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You could've, if somebody hadn't bought them from under you.



 Oh, how so true you are with that! lol. At lease it wasn't An A'hole that bought them and just rubed it in my face! Erocker is a great guy, so I just have to bring it up! Not very often you get that going on! 
off topic... I'm going to be thinking about 2x2gb ram for my system since I feel the need of getting more then 2gbs that I have now... You suggest anything? 1066 or better?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

largon said:


> *Solaris17*,
> Chipsets on a Hammer platform has no effect whatsoever on RAM OC or otherwise. *DaMulta* was talking about *Wile E*'s Intel board which ofcourse has an MCH in NB.



it might not have an affect on the ram but on phenoms it has an affect on the mem controller

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168829


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, how so true you are with that! lol. At lease it wasn't An A'hole that bought them and just rubed it in my face! Erocker is a great guy, so I just have to bring it up! Not very often you get that going on!
> off topic... I'm going to be thinking about 2x2gb ram for my system since I feel the need of getting more then 2gbs that I have now... You suggest anything? 1066 or better?


For an intel, get the fastest ram you can afford, without going above CAS5, or below 800MHz. I hope somebody releases a 1200MHz 2.2V 2x2GB kit soon. lol.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

*Whistling...  Hey check out my title!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> *Whistling...  Hey check out my title!



I lol'ed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> For an intel, get the fastest ram you can afford, without going above CAS5, or below 800MHz. I hope somebody releases a 1200MHz 2.2V 2x2GB kit soon. lol.




Thanks man, I'm looking at Mushkin new 1000 Red-Line ram. 
BTW: I like the fact your with Palit, but does that mean your not going to be an "Extremeist" anymore?
and Erocker, you need to make it a badge and place it in your signature! lol...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> BTW: I like the fact your with Palit, but does that mean your not going to be an "Extremeist" anymore?


What do you mean by Extremist? If, by extremist, you mean pushing hardware to it's limits, then if anything, it's gonna get worse. lol. I'm on oc[LIT], or in other words, Overclocking Team Palit. I already fried 2 of the 8800GT's they sent me. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What do you mean by Extremist? If, by extremist, you mean pushing hardware to it's limits, then if anything, it's gonna get worse. lol. I'm on oc[LIT], or in other words, Overclocking Team Palit. I already fried 2 of the 8800GT's they sent me. lol.



I know about the frying the cards! I saw it in the Newegg sells Palit thread. lol.. your the only guy that I know that just can push anything to the limits and get it better or fry it! thats why I say extremist. There is nothing wrong with it. Not at ALL! and I'm glad your on a team where ocing is a must! thats why I say congrats!


----------

